# Power Head



## Cloudyskyy (May 1, 2013)

Hi! I'm in the process of setting up two 30 gallon SW tanks. While shopping around I found these power heads.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23760&cmpid=03csesz&ref=3474&subref=AA
Would they work? And if so, what size would I need?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Cloudyskyy said:


> Hi! I'm in the process of setting up two 30 gallon SW tanks. While shopping around I found these power heads.
> Aquarium Water Pumps & Water Movement: Marineland Maxi-Jet PRO
> Would they work? And if so, what size would I need?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I personally don't have any experience with these. I only use Hydor Koralia circulation pumps myself.

These don't look bad at all. I like its versatility and that you can switch it between the three modes.

I would go with two of the 400 size for a reef (for each aquarium) or one of the 600 for a fish only tank.


----------



## Cloudyskyy (May 1, 2013)

wake49 said:


> I personally don't have any experience with these. I only use Hydor Koralia circulation pumps myself.
> 
> These don't look bad at all. I like its versatility and that you can switch it between the three modes.
> 
> I would go with two of the 400 size for a reef (for each aquarium) or one of the 600 for a fish only tank.


Thank you! Got them ordered 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Just something to bare in mind although may not be an issue, if you run them in circulation mode, the cover for the impeller, the gaps are quite large, not fish size large but maybe enough to trap a snail if they venture up there.

If you can as well try and find better suction cups for circulation mode, I run two of the 1200's in the my 75g freshwater tank and find them to be falling off regularly.

They are good though so you wont be disappointed with them 

Post pictures when you can so we can see your tank develop.


----------



## Cloudyskyy (May 1, 2013)

Tazman said:


> Just something to bare in mind although may not be an issue, if you run them in circulation mode, the cover for the impeller, the gaps are quite large, not fish size large but maybe enough to trap a snail if they venture up there.
> 
> If you can as well try and find better suction cups for circulation mode, I run two of the 1200's in the my 75g freshwater tank and find them to be falling off regularly.
> 
> ...


I'll check around for new suction cups, thanks for the heads up!

The tanks aren't set up yet, I want to make sure I have everything I could possibly need (so I'll have LOTS of questions). I'm hoping to be ready by the end of the month  I'm giving one tank to my son for a graduation present.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

slow and steady is the way to go, nothing good happens fast in this hobby!

Taking the time to ask questions, research, research and research some more will pay major dividends in the end.

As they say, Rome wasnt built in a day 

Forgot to add as well, welcome to the forum by the way as well :wave:


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Below is what you're looking for. Circulation pumps are better geared fro SW ste-ups. See if you can cancel your order and get these instead.

Aquarium Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Aqueon Circulation Pump


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

I showed my LFS a hydor heater for my 20 gallon and he told me to throw it away . I didn't and it so far has kept the best temp ever . 79.9 to 81 on hot days . there made in Italy so there s gotta be quality there vs china
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

